# Aerial + Sky Radio Channels?



## gadg (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi
I've always used TiVo's RF aerial input to record from the terrestrial channels (so as to free up the digibox) - but after reconfiguring this week to receive the Sky radio channels platform I can no longer do this. 

Am I right in assuming it's either Sky with aerial, or Sky with Sky radio - never all three?

Thanks
David


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If is Sky Digital (tv) and another other single platform.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Assuming the radio channels you record are also on Freeview, then you could get a Freeview box. 

That way you could record radio and all shared-platform TV from Freeview, leaving the Sky digibox free for channel-flipping. You'd only get mono radio though, and the Freeview box picture via RF would be worse than Sky (but still probably better than analogue)...


----------



## gadg (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks, blindlemon.
Unfortunataly, we don't have Freeview reception here. I was hoping that I could still use TiVo's inbuilt analogue tuner as a third source, but I guess not.

David


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You say you don't have Freeview reception - is that according to the postcode checker, or have you actually tried it? 

The checker is very conservative in its estimate of who can or can't get freeview - and I've known of a case near me where it said that one postcode could get Freeview but the adjoining postcode (just a few yards down the street) couldn't! Needless to say, when my friend in the "no Freeview" postcode tried it, it worked just fine. 

You can get an STB for around £35 from many places, including supermarkets - and if you buy from somewhere like Sainsburys they will give you a refund with no questions asked if you take it back within a reasonable period.


----------



## gadg (Feb 19, 2002)

No, we definitely can't get it. All our aerials look at the Whardefale transmitter, which won't carry Freeview until the analogue switch-off. It applies to the whole district. 
Same happened when C4 launched in '82 - it was two years before we saw it.


----------

